# 7800 vs 7900



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

What are the differences between Dura Ace 7800, and Dura Ace 7900? one more question...I have a pair of Campy Record dual pivot brakes. If I decide to switch to Dura Ace, can I use the brakes?


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

The main differences are:
* 7900 slightly lighter.
* Improved front shifting.
* Stiffer brakes and cranks
* Shift cables are now routed under the handlebar tape.
* Updated/New look.

The only problem with using the campy brakes is that since they do not have quick releases, it can be a pain mounting/removing wheels if your tire is wider than the rim. Dura Ace levers do not have the quick release on them like Campy levers do.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

> The main differences are:
> * 7900 slightly lighter.
> * Improved front shifting.
> * Stiffer brakes and cranks
> ...


+1. You should also consider price, because right now 7800 is on sale and if you look around you can find very good prices. I just grabbed a set of 7800 shifters for $270. They used to be $450-500 (I think). :thumbsup: IMHO, unless you have a lot of money, I think it's hard to justify buying 7900 right now.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Found this on another board*



> In order to get the hidden cable the brake cable attachment point was changed, and to make that work correctly the ratio that the lever pulls was increased. It's quite similar to the change from cantilever to vbrakes in the mtb world.
> 
> Basically it breaks down like this.
> 
> ...


http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4624&start=45


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

+1 on 7800 buyouts. I just dropped an easy 80 bucks on a DA cassette.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Most here have said the important things but I didn't see mention of the shifting action of the new shifters and the shape. They are much more comfy IMO than the 7800's and in my short ride on them the shifting of them was much better. The throw is the first thing I noticed, it was much shorter. The feel and actual shift was more solid than the 7800. 

I currently ride on Ultegra SL but owned several 7800 bikes and Campy Record/Chorus 10 bikes as well. The biggest advantage to the new product for me was the shape. The Shifty was much more comfy in my hand like a Campy or Sram.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> +1 on 7800 buyouts.


Yep. Definitely deals to be had. You can find 7800 stuff cheaper than Ultegra SL.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, very good deals on the market right now for 7800, I swaped my 2 bikes over to new 7800 for a low price and they are great.

I'll buy 7900 someday ? My Ultegra 6500 lasted me 6 years and I still sold the full set to somebody that I am sure will service them some 4 more years at least, so I guess my 7800 will be good at least 5 years ( even 10 ) before it is the moment to retire them.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

where did you get the cassette for $80?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been a campy guy for a long long time. I bucked up and ordered the 7900. I road both 7800 and 7900 both right after the other, I also rode Super Record and Sram Red on the same day. The 7900 is the best groupo on the market right now, hands down. And it is easily the best thing Shimano has come up with in the last 20 years. I never thought I would go back to Shimano, but here I go.
The front shifting is the best next to the electronic DA, the brakes are leaps and bounds better than they were, throw is less, new hoods really work for me, shifting is smooth and effortless. Plus the new look is pretty sweet and hidden cables are a nice change.
I can't wait till it's here.
But you can get a 8pc 7800 groupo for $1050 right now, which is not alot.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Price*

Wow.

Cost on those shifters alone is about what a solid groupset costs right now. Heck, you can buy a fairly reasonable BIKE for $700.

That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Cost on those shifters alone is about what a solid groupset costs right now.


I've been a happy Shimano user, but considering the ridiculous prices for 7900, I'll be considering other groupsets next time I'm shopping for one.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It's still cheaper than Record 11, and WAY cheaper than SR 11.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are some pieces extracted from an early article about 7900. The things I thought were newsworthy.  


Say farewell to exposed shifter housing. Shimano is making the change to under-the-bar-tape cable routing.

Reach adjustment mechanism on levers.

Increased chain wrap capacity. In other words, you can use a wide range of gears (e.g. a 50/34 & an 11/28) without having to resort to a "Triple" rear derailleur. 

Shimano claims that your days of trimming the front derailleur are over.

Shimano has forged their 7900-series aluminum crank with even thinner walls to make it lighter than any production carbon crankset in the marketplace. 

Shimano will also introduce a 7950 version of the crankset, with 50/34 chainrings.

Shimano will introduce a "Quick Link" for its 10-speed chains. Our impression is that this means tool-free installation. 

In addition to all of the cassette options you get in 7800, you'll also see an 11/25, 11/27, and an 11/28.

Flight Deck Computer - It's still integrated into the STI levers, but the functionality gets much broader -- It includes a heart rate monitor, altimeter, and an inclinometer. It's a full-on 2.4GHz wireless system, and you can even download data wirelessly onto your PC.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know that it would be cheaper than a Record 11 group ordered from Europe, and I don't know why anyone would buy one of the new Campy groups in the US.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everybody, for your responses. I'm neither a Campy nor a Shimano guy. My current bike is mostly 8 spd Record with a couple of Chorus pieces. Both the bike & components are 14+ years old and has about 60,000 miles on it. Stuff is starting to wear out, and I can't find replacement parts. I had an Ultegra bike, and liked it just fine. Well - I should say I liked the Ultegra. The bike, a Cannondale, not so much, which is why I no longer have it.

So what I've leaned from your kind responses is that the 7900 group isn't worth the price. I'll opt for a 7800 group, probably from PBK.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I'm putting together a new race bike, S Works Roubaix and have done some shopping and you can get the 7800 for about $1,000 and the 7900 will be more then double! Not worth INMHO


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I got the 7800 Dura-Ace gruppo from Competitive Cycles. About $1000 even. I thought that was a real good deal. I couldn't find one for less $$.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I can get Dura Ace 7900 for 1550 here in Germany. I don't understand why it cost more in the US.


----------



## sushijoe (Dec 4, 2008)

Total Cycling in the U.K. has the DA 7800 group for $874.17 USD.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Very good price.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Is that 1550 Euro?

Because, that is about $2,000.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

1550 Usd.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just bought a 7900 group from a UK online shop for a shade over $1300. I paid 1/2 what Competitive Cyclist wants for the 7900 group, and its the exact same stuff. 

Best thing about the new 7900 is the change in hood shape and the integrated heart rate monitor, cyclecomputer with inclinometer and altimiter all which can be operated from your shifters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Lance#8in09 said:


> I just bought a 7900 group from a UK online shop for a shade over $1300. I paid 1/2 what Competitive Cyclist wants for the 7900 group, and its the exact same stuff.
> 
> Best thing about the new 7900 is the change in hood shape and the integrated heart rate monitor, cyclecomputer with inclinometer and altimiter all which can be operated from your shifters.



I somewhat understand why European gear is cheaper there than here, even if the difference is way to extreme right now. But its ridiculous that Europeans are paying way less for Japanese products than we are. How many cars do we have to buy from them?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

If you have a location to buy new products please post up


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

http://www.bike24.com/ see if they can shipp it to you without VAT.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

shaochieh said:


> I can get Dura Ace 7900 for 1550 here in Germany. I don't understand why it cost more in the US.


If that's in Euros you've been had, you can get Super Record for less than that.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

http://www.bike24.com/ see if they can shipp it to you without VAT.


----------

